
“How can I read and parse CSV files in C++?” - kevlar1818
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1120140/how-can-i-read-and-parse-csv-files-in-c/
======
chrisbennet
If you have any choice in the matter, don't use commas as a separator. In some
languages (German for example), commas are used where a decimal point would be
used in English.

Example: PI = 3,1415

Tabs are a good choice if you want to import a file into Excel.

